

Fujitsu cracks 923 bit pairing-crypto in ~5 months - eof
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/19/fujitsu_encryption_cryptography_world_record/

======
eof
er, i guess i should have linked here:
[http://www.fujitsu.com/global/news/pr/archives/month/2012/20...](http://www.fujitsu.com/global/news/pr/archives/month/2012/20120618-01.html)

